# Video via a third monitor on Mac Pro- new video card?



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

Though I've worked in plenty of studios that do this, I've never had to in my work studio. Here's the story-

I have a gig that will require me to record voiceovers in a recording booth 30 feet from my control room. The VO talent will need to watch video as he records. I can't give him a mirrored video display because if I do, he'll have to watch my desktop and Cubase running. However, if I drag the QT window over to a remote monitor in the booth, I won't have my own little QT window to watch video in the control room.

What's the answer? Do I have to get another video card and run a separate monitor off my older Mac Pro so I can drag a QT window to both my VO talent's remote monitor and a second monitor for me? (I presently have a single 30" Apple monitor). Is there a three head replacement video card for my Early 2008 Mac Pro?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd be inclined to do something cheap, like using a USB-to-HDMI adapter.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2014)

ebay


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmmm. So you're suggesting i go in HDMI to the monitor and USB TO the Mac- does that, in essence, give me a third video head? Any latency? Is the USB monitor an independent agent that I can drag a qt window to? Will usb be ok over 35 feet?


----------



## cc64 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Larry,

Recently lent my canopus DV 100 box to a friend this exact purpose. It works through firewire 400 and sends your QT to both your DAW's monitor and a regular tv monitor via coax. I'm not sure Cubase or any DAW would let you send a QT to 2 monitors without mirroring your Cubase windows as you mentioned... 

HTH

Claude


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't know about the latency with those adapters, Larry, but the Canopus box also works well (I used to have one).

It's probably a better solution, but of course it's more expensive. If I remember right, the latency was only while it was parked - i.e. it was an offset rather than latency.

Opening two QT windows could be an issue. I hadn't thought of that. So maybe a better solution would be to sync an additional computer running the QT video on the VO monitor. Any old machine can do that. You just send it MTC over ethernet.


----------



## cc64 (Aug 7, 2014)

Just checked on eBay and saw a few Canopus boxes for around 100$ 

I'm pretty sure it's your best bet for what you need to do. 

If you decide to go this route be sure to use a QT .mov that has no compression( h264 etc...) i'm pretty sure these boxes just like native DV25 or DV50 .mov QTs

Claude


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> I don't know about the latency with those adapters, Larry, but the Canopus box also works well (I used to have one).
> 
> It's probably a better solution, but of course it's more expensive. If I remember right, the latency was only while it was parked - i.e. it was an offset rather than latency.
> 
> Opening two QT windows could be an issue. I hadn't thought of that. So maybe a better solution would be to sync an additional computer running the QT video on the VO monitor. Any old machine can do that. You just send it MTC over ethernet.



I have a Mini. How would I send it MTC? You're saying use the second computer with its own monitor to show myself and the VO guy the QT movie as a click n drag? How does the QT movie exist independently on the Mini and still be on the host computer?


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

cc64 @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> Just checked on eBay and saw a few Canopus boxes for around 100$
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's your best bet for what you need to do.
> 
> ...



Hey Claude- I used to have one of those boxes too.hmm. Could you describe your scenario step by step? Thanks.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2014)

I just got a press release for this. Geffen's stuff is great - but it's expensive due to the small market for specialized stuff like this.

http://www.gefen.com/kvm/ext-hdkvm-lan.jsp?prod_id=10594&utm_source=US+Email+List+1-14-14&utm_campaign=51fdb0c5d1-HD_KVM_over_IP7_29_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_00b9fd6f25-51fdb0c5d1-106474945&ct=t(HD_KVM_over_IP7_29_2014 (http://www.gefen.com/kvm/ext-hdkvm-lan. ... P7_29_2014))&mc_cid=51fdb0c5d1&mc_eid=326f0f3de7


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> I just got a press release for this. Geffen's stuff is great - but it's expensive due to the small market for specialized stuff like this.
> 
> http://www.gefen.com/kvm/ext-hdkvm-lan.jsp?prod_id=10594&utm_source=US+Email+List+1-14-14&utm_campaign=51fdb0c5d1-HD_KVM_over_IP7_29_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_00b9fd6f25-51fdb0c5d1-106474945&ct=t(HD_KVM_over_IP7_29_2014 (http://www.gefen.com/kvm/ext-hdkvm-lan. ... P7_29_2014))&mc_cid=51fdb0c5d1&mc_eid=326f0f3de7



Yep, looks good but as you suspected I'm unlikely to go spend 1k plus cabling on this gig. Got to be a cheaper solution.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2014)

Obviously.

I think the synced and networked 2nd machine is the simplest solution, and probably the least expensive. Just copy the QT movie onto its drive and sync it up (using whatever host you want).

People used to - and probably still do - use Pro Tools for that.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> Obviously.
> 
> I think the synced and networked 2nd machine is the simplest solution, and probably the least expensive. Just copy the QT movie onto its drive and sync it up (using whatever host you want).
> 
> People used to - and probably still do - use Pro Tools for that.



It's the "just sync it up" that I have no clue about. I haven't used two machines in sync for 15 years, and I had engineers then  i think they still used a combo of MTC and SMPTE.


----------



## cc64 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey Larry,

What i did for my friend who uses Cubase Mac, was to simply plug the Canopus through firewire. Open the movie in Cubase and there's a place in the setup prefs( i'm a DP guy so can't remember where this was but quite easy to find) and you can chose the Canopus box as an output and click a square to also mirror the QT window to one of your daw's computer monitors.

Too bad you got rid of your box...

Being in NYC i'm pretty sure you can find a guy that opens is coat on the corner of your street and offers Rolex watches and Canopus boxes!?!

Maybe that was pre-Rudy G NYC 

Claude


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

cc64 @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> Hey Larry,
> 
> What i did for my friend who uses Cubase Mac, was to simply plug the Canopus through firewire. Open the movie in Cubase and there's a place in the setup prefs( i'm a DP guy so can't remember where this was but quite easy to find) and you can chose the Canopus box as an output and click a square to also mirror the QT window to one of your daw's computer monitors.
> 
> ...



Haha! No, just RoLAX watches 
Funny thing is, the guy I sold my Canopus box to is still a pal. Maybe he still has it.

I DO remember that Firewire creates a discernible latency that varied from machine to machine- like 7 or 8 (frames, milliseconds? Can't remember.)


----------



## cc64 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow Rolax!

Wish we had this in Montreal for those times when you're both constipated and suffer from heartburn.

As Nick mentioned, the latency thing is just something you need to tweek if you're placing sfx to exact frames while stopped. While running in play mode, the Daw compensates automatically for the inherent firewire latency.

Best,

Claude


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2014)

Larry, do you have an old computer and a spare copy of any sequencer that hosts Quicktime? And MIDI Over LAN or ipMIDI (which is free for Macs, in case your video slave is a Mac)?

Syncing is as simple as making sure your host sequencer sends MIDI Time Code to the MIDI port your slave is on, and then setting the slave sequencer to external MIDI sync.

Even I can set that up. It's really, really easy, and I'm guessing you wouldn't even have to buy anything.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Nick, thanks Claude. Some good ideas there.
Think I'm going to borrow back my old Canopus card and split the signal.
Or I'll try something else


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2014)

Just make sure you don't talk-text it into your phone, or you'll get a can of piss.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

Man, I cannot discern the joke. Enlighten me?


----------



## pkm (Aug 7, 2014)

"Canopus" + Siri = "Can o' piss"


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

pkm @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> "Canopus" + Siri = "Can o' piss"



Jeez, am I dense.


----------



## cc64 (Aug 7, 2014)

Honestly i've always had some questionings about what kind of marketing team gives a thumbs-up to a product name that sounds like can'o'pus

Pus is one of a few words shared by the french and english languages and it surely is not one you would like to associate your product with in either languages imho... ; P

Claude


----------



## cc64 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey Larry,

Wouldn't say you are dense but you're definitely 102.

Happy birthday!

Claude


----------



## Krayh (Aug 7, 2014)

Why not use this? http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/usb-to-dvi-i-graphic-adapter.html

Its for pc and mac.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

cc64 @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> Hey Larry,
> 
> Wouldn't say you are dense but you're definitely 102.
> 
> ...



Hahaha-and it IS my bday ! Happy bday to me!! I hope 102 goes as well as 101 did...


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

Krayh @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> Why not use this? http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/usb-to-dvi-i-graphic-adapter.html
> 
> Its for pc and mac.



It looks great. the issue is whether I will be able to configure a full screen video image for my VO talent in the recording booth and a small QT window for me in the control room simultaneously. I wonder if this is possible in Spaces?


----------



## Krayh (Aug 7, 2014)

On the bottom of the page it says:

_Supports Clone or Extended display modes
Can easily clone the main display, or extend left, right, above, or below. Can be rotated left, right, or upside-down._

So you could clone your screen where you movie is being played.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

I know this is counterintuitive, but I only have one monitor. If I clone my screen, the VO talent (who is the client, btw) gets to see Cubase in all its glory.


----------



## Krayh (Aug 7, 2014)

In the topic title you are saying you want the video on the 3th monitor. What are you using the second monitor for.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2014)

Krayh @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> In the topic title you are saying you want the video on the 3th monitor. What are you using the second monitor for.



Yes, unclear, sorry. What I was wondering was if I would need a second monitor on my main system to then copy that over to a third monitor in the booth. Really, I'd just like two monitors-my DAW monitor showing me Cubase and a small QT window and a remote monitor showing only a full screen QT window.


----------



## Krayh (Aug 7, 2014)

I dont think this is possible. But monitors these days are dirt cheap, or cant you borrow one.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 8, 2014)

Krayh @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> I dont think this is possible. But monitors these days are dirt cheap, or cant you borrow one.



I have two extra. I'm obviously not explaining myself well, sorry.


----------



## Krayh (Aug 8, 2014)

Put 2 (A and B ) monitors on your Cubase machine in *extended* mode. Drag the QT video window to monitor B


Add a usb to dvi adapter. So you could connect a 3th monitor. *Clone* monitor B to monitor C and put monitor C where ever you want.

You also need a 30ft dvi male to female cable ofcourse (if you are using dvi) they cost about 40 bucks or so.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 8, 2014)

Krayh @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> Put 2 (A and B ) monitors on your Cubase machine in *extended* mode. Drag the QT video window to monitor B
> 
> 
> Add a usb to dvi adapter. So you could connect a 3th monitor. *Clone* monitor B to monitor C and put monitor C where ever you want.
> ...



I'm gonna try it exactly like that. Thanks!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 8, 2014)

I think this is going around in circles. That's the same thing I suggested at the beginning, only it uses DVI rather than HDMI.

You're still going to run into the problem of needing two QT video windows open - one for yourself and one for your VO person. Either that or he/she sees your mirrored Cubase monitor.

Also, can you really run DVI cables 40'? I had to buy an expensive Gefen box to extend my DVI-D monitor an extra 10'. (DVI-D is higher-resolution, but still...)


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 8, 2014)

I hate that word "expensive."

Nick- yes, but you made your suggestion sans explanation. It does look like 3 monitors will be required rather than two. Let's face it, you're terse. You're a busy man. You're Nick Batzdorf, damnit.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 8, 2014)

I do too, but I'm just asking the question - you shouldn't take that as "it won't work."

DVI-D uses a lot more bandwidth, at least it does when you have a 30" monitor.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 8, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> I do too, but I'm just asking the question - you shouldn't take that as "it won't work."
> 
> DVI-D uses a lot more bandwidth, at least it does when you have a 30" monitor.



Well, as long as the picture is ok and motion is fluid for my VO/client guy, good enough is probably good enough. It looks like the whole investment is about $90 tops. That's reasonable enough to take a flyer on. Might even be able to return stuff if bought through Anazon.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 11, 2014)

The issue with trying to extend the 30" Cinema Display was that you got so much video noise in the screen that it was unusable. These days the video cards may have higher output, but when I got mine the signal needed to be retransmitted. So you had your choice of a $300 Gefen box or a $400 KVM switch that did that.

I made the mistake of getting the $400 KVM switch, which takes about six seconds to switch between machines unless you buy another $100 box for each machine. Thank goodness I didn't buy those!

These days I use screen sharing anyway.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 11, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> The issue with trying to extend the 30" Cinema Display was that you got so much video noise in the screen that it was unusable. These days the video cards may have higher output, but when I got mine the signal needed to be retransmitted. So you had your choice of a $300 Gefen box or a $400 KVM switch that did that.
> 
> I made the mistake of getting the $400 KVM switch, which takes about six seconds to switch between machines unless you buy another $100 box for each machine. Thank goodness I didn't buy those!
> 
> These days I use screen sharing anyway.



Yikes.

I use screen sharing between my Mac Pro and Mini, but I don't think it would work for this particular purpose.


----------

